# Frontpage + MSQL Datenbank + Formular = Problem



## lenchen (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe grad Webspace mit (oh gott sei dank  ) MSQL Dtb erstanden... Allerdings bin ich in dem Bereich noch nicht wirklich erfahren! 
Eigentlich wollte ich gerne eine über Photoshop eingerichtete Web-Bildergalerie mit Feedback einrichten.. Klappt alles wunderbar --> ausser das Feedback.
Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich meine Datenbank einrichten kann und muß, und was ich dann letztendlich in auf der html Seite einstellen muß damit die Feedbacks auch in der Dtb gespeichert werden.
Ich bitte um Hilfe )


----------



## danube (25. Dezember 2004)

Du solltest schon fertige Scripte verwenden, zb. das hier http://phpgraphy.sourceforge.net/index.old.php oder mal unter http://www.php-archiv.de/index2.html?/pages/ schauen. Da ist meistens auch eine Anleitung dabei


----------



## neuni (25. Dezember 2004)

also so auf die Schnelle (nicht getestet):

 In die kommentar.html :

```
<html>
 <head><title>Feedback</title></head>
 <body>
 <form action="feedback.php" method="POST">
 <table border="0">
 <tr><td>Name:</td><td><input type="text" name="name"></td></tr>
 <tr><td>Email:</td><td><input type="text" name="email"></td></tr>
 <tr><td>Homepage:</td><td><input type="text" name="hp"></td></tr>
 <tr><td>Kommentar:</td><td><input type="text" name="kommentar"></td></tr>
 <tr><td></td><td><input type="submit" value="Abschicken"></td></tr>
 </table>
 </body>
 </html>
```
 
 Dann eine feedback.php erstellen mit diesem Inhalt:

```
<?php
 
 //Deine Daten hier eintragen:
 
 $db_dbname = 'datenbank1';
 $db_user = 'username';
 $db_pw = 'meinpasswort';
 $db_host = 'localhost';
 
 $tabellenname = 'feedback';
 
 
 //Ab hier nix mehr ändern:
 
 mysql_connect($db_host, $db_user, $db_pw);
 mysql_select_db($db_dbname) ;
 
 $datum =(date ("d.m.Y"));
 
 mysql_query("INSERT INTO ".$tabellenname." (name,email,hp,kommentar,datum) VALUES ('".$_POST['name']."','".$_POST['email']."','".$_POST['hp']."','".$_POST['kommentar']."','".$datum."')");
 
 echo "Ihr Kommentar wurde eingetragen!";
 
 ?>
```
 
 So, und dann musst du einmal eine datei namens install.php erstellen mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
<?php

//Hier deine Daten eingeben:

$db_dbname = 'egweb';
  $db_user = 'egweb';
  $db_pw = '';
  $db_host = 'localhost';
  
  $tabellenname = 'feedback';

//ab hier nix mehr ändern:

$install = mysql_connect($db_host, $db_user, $db_pw);
  mysql_select_db($db_dbname) ;
  
  mysql_query("
CREATE TABLE ".$tabellenname." (
     name   VARCHAR(100),
    id     INT AUTO_INCREMENT PRIMARY KEY,
    email  VARCHAR(100),
    kommentar TEXT,
    datum  VARCHAR(100),
    hp     VARCHAR(100)
)");

if ($install) {

echo "Installation fertig. Sie können die install.php jetzt löschen!";

} else {

echo "Konnte nicht installieren!";

};

?>
```
Die install.php einfach einmal aufrufen, und dann löschen wenns geklappt hat.


Und das nimmste zum auslesen der Feedbacks:

lesen.php (kannste auch anders nennen, z.B. admin.php oder so):

```
<?php
//Hier deine Daten eingeben:

$db_dbname = 'datenbank1';
$db_user = 'username';
$db_pw = 'meinpasswort';
$db_host = 'localhost';

$tabellenname = 'feedback';

//ab hier nix mehr ändern:

mysql_connect($db_host, $db_user, $db_pw);
mysql_select_db($db_dbname) ;

$sql = "SELECT name,email,hp,kommentar,datum FROM ".$tabellenname." ORDER BY id DESC";
    
    $result = mysql_query($sql) OR die(mysql_error());
        
    echo "Feedbacks in der Datenbank:<br>";
    while($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result)) {
echo "
<table border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">
<tr><td bgcolor=\"#C0C0C0\">".$row['name']." schrieb am ".$row['datum']."</td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor=\"#D1CDD3\">".$row['kommentar']."</td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor=\"#C0C0C0\">Email: ".$row['email']." | Homepage: ".$row['hp']."</td></tr>
</table>";
    };

?>
```

Das wars eigendlich...nur noch in jeder Datei deine daten rein und los...wenns nich geht bitte melden...habs wie gesagt nicht getestet!


----------



## lenchen (26. Dezember 2004)

Schonmal vielen Dank!
Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen es auszuprobieren (Weihnachtsstreß)...
Aber sieht ja hoffnungsvoll aus 
Dank!


----------



## lenchen (27. Dezember 2004)

Hab's jetzt versucht... Bin allerdings gescheitert... Wenn ich auf die install.php zugreifen will bekomme ich leider nur folgenden Fehler:

Parse error: parse error in /srv/www/htdocs/web106/html/feedback/install.php on line 18

Zudem macht es mir Schwierigkeiten meine html-Seite zu bearbeiten... So sieht der Code aus für die Felder die ich von Photoshop erzeugt bekomme:

<tr>
<td width="50%"><input type="button" onclick="top.BottomFrame.addComment('IMG_1619.jpg')" value=" Feedback speichern " class="button"></td>
<td width="50%"><input type="button" onclick="top.BottomFrame.removeFeedback('IMG_1619.jpg')" value=" Feedback entfernen " class="button"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2"><input type="button" onclick="top.BottomFrame.sendFeedback('IMG_1619.jpg')" value=" Feedback per E-Mail " class="button"></td>
</tr>
</table></form></div>

Kann man mir da helfen? *g*


----------



## nolly (27. Dezember 2004)

*on line 18*

Also es hängt davon ab welche Version von MySql und Php du benutzt, da die Befehle der Version 4 anders als die von Version 5 sind.

 Also gehe davon aus, dass du in der install.php nichts verändert hast
 Die Zeile erstellt eine Tabelle. Probiere maldie Zeile durch folgende Zeile zu ersetzten.

 CREATE TABLE "$tabellenname" (

 oder

 CREATE TABLE "$tabellenname." (


----------



## neuni (27. Dezember 2004)

$tabellenname muss ja mit Punkten an den String drangehangen werden.

 Sonst meld dich doch einfach mal per ICQ bei mir, dann gucken wa mal wo das Problem liegt! (ICQ: 348318796).


----------



## lenchen (28. Dezember 2004)

Hab's hinbekommen 

Zwar nicht mit der erzeugten Photoshop Webgalerie aber das war mir letztendlich dann auch egal *g*

Also viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiielen Dank, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!

Liebe Grüße,

Lena.


----------

